# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  What do you think of this

## LSDgarfield

Well, after a reallllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ong time of NOT using Photoshop, i quickly made this muhfugga:  :smiley: 




What do you think of it? 


Please do not use it if you intended to use it... Thanks  very much.

----------


## Seroquel

I think you should find another flag buddeh. 3:<

----------


## Arra

It's eye-pleasing, if a bit simple. I don't use photoshop but it doesn't look like it was very hard to make, so I wouldn't say I'm impressed or anything.

----------


## LSDgarfield

Thanks for your Replies. Yup, as said i "quickly made ..."  :smiley:

----------


## dakotahnok

*I like it. Photoshop is fucking hard. So I think its good.*

----------

